# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Problem me Ubuntu-n!

## Tepelenas_nr_1

*Pershendetje .
Kam shkarkuar linux ubuntu ne cd ( me iso) dhe tani qe dua ta provoj nuk funksionon ...fillon autorun  thote prit pak ... dhe pastaj ndalon sbehet asgje.
Mos di dikush se si i behet per te rregulluar kete problem.*

----------


## helios

Peshendetje.

Autorun??? Besoj e rinis kompjuterin kur do te provosh Ubuntu, apo jo? :-p

E ke djegur ne rregull imazhin .iso?

Cfare sheh ne momentin kur ndalon e s'ecen me? Me teper te dhena te lutem...

Nese kernel ngarkohet, ndoshta duhet çaktivizuar suporti per acpi. (ne boot shkruan linux acpi=off, per me teper shtyp tastat F1 deri ne F8)

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

*Shkarkova programin iso.
Pastaj shakrova Ubuntu direkt ne cd dhe provova te punoj me ubuntu 
Ne cd ka file si .disk bin casper .....
dhe  diku eshte start.EXE .
Pra bej klik aty dhe thote: launching browser pleaste wait...pres une pres ..dhe lesh sbehet asgje lol
Ps : po e rinis kompjuterin loooooool une sdi shume gjera aman ta rinis kompjuterin di ta bej lol*

----------


## helios

Nuk punon ashtu "Ububuja" Tepelenas! Ajo .EXE që pe ti është për të instaluar ca programe (Firefox, AbiWord, Gaim, etj )në Windows.

Merret kompjuteri, i fut diskun që sapo i "shkarkove" Ubuntunë, i bën një të nisur me CD-ROM (duhet ta caktosh të fillojë i pari që nga BIOS nëse nuk e ka gati), pret të bëjë gjithçka sistemi i ri PROVË...edhe kaq për të të hequr ty kuriozitetin. 

Pastaj po deshe ta instalosh, bëj gati CD e Windows-it  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

> Nuk punon ashtu "Ububuja" Tepelenas! Ajo .EXE që pe ti është për të instaluar ca programe (Firefox, AbiWord, Gaim, etj )në Windows.
> 
> Merret kompjuteri, i fut diskun që sapo i "shkarkove" Ubuntunë, i bën një të nisur me CD-ROM (duhet ta caktosh të fillojë i pari që nga BIOS nëse nuk e ka gati), pret të bëjë gjithçka sistemi i ri PROVË...edhe kaq për të të hequr ty kuriozitetin. 
> 
> Pastaj po deshe ta instalosh, bëj gati CD e Windows-it


*Dhe mund te me thuash se si behet e gjithe kjo menyra ...me nje fjale kur te filloje te niset pc une duhet te shkel F2 dhe te rregulloj ne menyren e duhur qe te filloj ubuntu...Me pak fjal me ke menyre ta bej kete qe the me lart 
Flm per ndihmen.*

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

*Harrita te bej boot nga Cd ...
Por kam nje tjeter problem sepse smund te perdor ubuntu pasi me nxjerr kete error: Disk error 20, AX=4200  drive EF 
I/O Error 
Error reading booy Cd 
Reebot.
..di njeri si zgjidhet kyj problem?*

----------


## helios

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192689

Mos ke gjë DVD-RW Philips?
Provo të djegësh dhe njëherë imazhin .iso, por kësaj here me shpejtësi më të vogël (ose minimale)

Nga ku e shkarkove Ubuntu dhe cilin version po provon? Të këshilloj të marrësh versionin e fundit Feisty 7.04 pasi është i qëndrueshëm mjaftueshëm (e gjen këtu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/herd-5/, zgjidh versionin i386 nëse ke proçesor Intel Pentium ose Amd ). Po ashtu, mundohu të përdorësh një CD-RW (të rishkruajtshëm) :-)

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192689
> 
> Mos ke gjë DVD-RW Philips?
> Provo të djegësh dhe njëherë imazhin .iso, por kësaj here me shpejtësi më të vogël (ose minimale)
> 
> Nga ku e shkarkove Ubuntu dhe cilin version po provon? Të këshilloj të marrësh versionin e fundit Feisty 7.04 pasi është i qëndrueshëm mjaftueshëm (e gjen këtu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/herd-5/, zgjidh versionin i386 nëse ke proçesor Intel Pentium ose Amd ). Po ashtu, mundohu të përdorësh një CD-RW (të rishkruajtshëm) :-)


*Une si kisha bere fare burn kesaj image iso .
Thjesht shkarkova ubuntu dhe pastaj bera klik te djatht dhe shkela copy image to cd .Kaq i bera une as burn asgje tjeter.PROVOVA TE PUNOJ ME TE DHE ME NXORRIN problemin e me lart ...kontaktova me dike qe merr vesh nga ubuntu i shpjegova si ehste puna dhe me tha ( me dha dhe ai te njejten link qe dhe ti me lart) ndodhta eshte kopja qe mora une e prishur ose dicka e tille...tani do e provoj prap ..te shohim.Por tani do provoj kete desktop qe me the ti se me perpara provova ubuntu 6.10..te shohim cfare do bejem .Gjithesesi faleminderit per ndihmen.


*

----------


## altiX

Kjo këtu është më aktuale: 
http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/



> Une si kisha bere fare burn kesaj image iso .


E shkarkon: *PC (Intel x86) desktop CD*. E bënë djegjen (burn) të kësaj *ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso* dhe e instalon si këtu!
_______
AlbtuX

----------


## Uke Topalli

> *...
> Tani pyetja eshte cila shperndarje e linux eshte me e mire  ?
> Dhe dicka tjeter cdo program ne linux mundet te luaj ne cdo shperndarje te linux...?
> *


Pyetja e pare nuk ka pergjigje te thjesht. Krejt mvaret se per cfar nevojash
do ta perdorosh kompjuterin si dhe cfar specifikash ka kompjuteri (CPU, RAM, etj)
Si me te perdoruna jane: Suse, RedHat dhe Debian (me derivatet e tyre)

Pyetja e dyte eshte me e lehte. Ne linux kryesisht programet shkruhen ne c, me pak ne C++, e pastaj ne gjuhnat tjera. Gjat kompajllimit dhe linkimit behet lidhja me librarite te cilat i ke permendur (perdorur ne program). Kjo lidhje do te thot se per tu ekzekutuar programi ato librari duhet te jene prezente ne sistemin operativ. Ky spjegim eshte pakza i thjeshtezuar por do te jap idene se cka do te caktoj portabilitetin e programit:
Neqoftese ne program i perdor vetem librarite e kernellit (berthames) atehere cdo variante e linuxit me version te njejte te berthames do ta ekzekutoj programin pa problem
Neqoftese ne program i perdor librarite specifike psh te Gnome atehere variantat e linuxit te cilet kan te instaluar vetem KDE nuk do te jene ne gjendje ta ekzekutojne programin pa e instaluar edhe Gnome

Pra shkurt e shqip portabilitetin e caktojne librarite te cilat i perdor ne program

----------


## andiOS

Lene DREAMLINUX se eshte per te losur me kukulla e shiko pak gjerat me seriozisht.
Para se te instalosh nje Distro Linux bej nje partizion bosh ne hd
Kujdes kur te krijosh swap
Persa i perket pyetjeve te them perdor DEBIAN ose ndonje te derivuar te tij psh UBUNTU se eshte mire fare dhe ka nje komunitet mjaft aktiv

----------


## andiOS

Persa i perket programeve ne Linux te mjaftojne ato qe ke ne serverat zyrtar te UBUNTU-s
Programmet e bera per Linux punojne ne cdo Distro nese merr dhe i kompilon vete 
nga source-code e shumta ndonje problem librarite.
Shume distro ofrojne paketa soft te prekompiluara 
Ne ket drejtim te them mos perdor asnje distro te basuar ne .rpm (rpm-hell)

----------


## Nessus

Instaloje GENTOO është më miri pas BSD.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Sa perpara e shpute mer cuna. Ai nuk po instalon dot sistemin jo me te punoje me te gje qe eshte relativisht e veshtire. 

Ike mer nje live CD si knopix apo ku di une se kush mund te te pelqeje ty edhe praktiko linux me te para se te besh ndonje budallallik tjeter. Kur ti te ambjentohesh me linux ajde te te mesojme si ta instalosh. Lexo ne kete forum ka shume info per live CD

Ardi

----------


## Force-Intruder

Para nja 2 javesh kerkova nje "free cd" te ubuntu 7.0.4 edhe keta ma sollen. Keshtu qe vendosa ta instaloj me nje laptop qe kam me 60 giga HD. Nuk ka particione te tjera pervec aktualit ku eshte instaluar XP  dhe te perdorura jane nja 18 Gb(ntfs).
Instalimi fillon per bukuri dhe kur vjen momenti per particionim te diskut ubuntu pyet sa % do ti le particionit te ri. Resize IDE1...I lashe 36% (nuk kishte me pak!?) sic mund ta shikoni nga fotot e bashkengjitura... filloi resize edhe pastaj nxorri mesazhin e gabimit qe keni me poshte....
OK... e provova edhe me 50% po e njejta gje...
Ka ndonjeri nga ju mjeshtrat e linux ndonje ide pse duhet te ndodhi kjo?

Me SuSe ishte shume me thjeshte... krijova nje particion ext3 dhe e njohu automatikisht dhe u instalu pa probleme.
Ndonje ndihme apo ta bej direkt me Wubi ?

----------


## helios

F-I, pse nuk e provon njëherë atë zërin e fundit të menusë, dorazi (manual)? Ripërmasimi i një ndarjeje të vetme si kjo e jotja ka mundësi të mos përfundojë për faj të NTFS-së së fragmentuar. Ja bën shpesh defragmentimin diskut në Windows?

Sa inat që s'të jep hollësi të mëtejshme për gabimin, mund të ishte e ndihmës.

Wubi? Pse jo, unë tani që e njoha do e provoj njëherë.

Provoje dhe njëherë procedurën e ripërmasimit me programin *gparted* (e gjen diku në menu), ende pa e nisur _Instaluesin_.
Ose, ose: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php?  :buzeqeshje: 

PS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...size+master+hd

----------


## altiX

> Para nja 2 javesh kerkova nje "free cd" te ubuntu 7.0.4 edhe keta ma sollen. Keshtu qe vendosa ta instaloj me nje laptop qe kam me 60 giga HD. Nuk ka particione te tjera pervec aktualit ku eshte instaluar XP dhe te perdorura jane nja 18 Gb(ntfs).


Kjo këtu mund të të ndihmoj mjaft!

*AlbtuX*

----------


## gimi_sky

Pse nuk e ben nje particion te ri? me resize partition ti provon ta zmadhosh nje particion qe egziston.. Ne Menune e pare zgjidh piken "Manual" dhe krijoj vet particionet.. aq vershtire nuk eshte..

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ne fakt per te gjithe ata qe do hasin nje problem si ky ne te ardhmen po jap sqarimin:
Ishte problem i hd me mft. Pas nje riformatimi gjithshka shkoi ne rregull...
Nen gnome laptopi nuk donte te punonte... vetem desktopi me mouse ne mes edhe asgje tjeter nuk funksiononte.. nen kde ok.
Prape pata probleme me karten grafike (ati radeon mobility) dhe modemin (agere!!!!!!!) edhe atheros wireless (megjithese e njohu nuk arrinte te lidhej) keshtu qe i futa nje delete particionit edhe nje restore mbr per te heq grub edhe u riktheva i lumtur ne windows  :i ngrysur: 
Nuk eshte sport per toshibat linux... per ata qe perdorin dell kam degju qe jane te kenaqur

----------


## helios

S'te paska favorizuar fati me duket :P

Megjithate, provoje pak me vone, ATI po fillon te permiresoje suportin per kartat e veta, mund te shijosh 3D dhe Compiz pastaj.

Agere/Lucent eshte WinModem, po a ja vlen me te punosh me AlbTelekom??? 

Sa per GNOME, s'di c'te te them, ke instaluar KDE shtese nen Ubuntu, apo ke provuar GNOME nen Kubuntu? Ubuntu vjen me Gnome te parazgjedhur, keshtu qe duhej te punonte...Nejse, me siguri dicka nuk shkon aty.

----------

